# chargement photos du pc vers icloud arrêté



## psikhopat (10 Avril 2018)

salut,

j'ai pris le cloud 200Go il y a 1 mois pour être tranquille après avoir testé celui de SFR qui est catastrophique.

j'ai donc installé l'app icloud sur mon pc et j'ai envoyé mes 13 000 photos et vidéos sur le cloud en les plaçant dans le dossier chargement de photos icloud depuis mon pc, tout se passait bien mais depuis 15 jours l'upload s'est arrêté sans raison apparente..., quand je mets ma souris sur l'icone de l'icloud dans la zone de notification du pc ça me marque : "chargement de 2871 fichiers" et cela ne bouge plus depuis 15 jours alors que les 10000 et quelques premières photos et vidéos sont bien uploadées sur mon cloud.

Tous est bien paramétré, la preuve c'est que ça marchait très bien avant (mais j'ai quand même re vérifié) on m'a dit de désactiver la phototèque et de la réactiver pour tester, mais si je fais ça l'upload de mes 13000 fichiers va recommencer à 0 non ?

j'ai aussi pensé qu'un fichier pouvait bloquer l'upload, mais comment savoir lequel ??

si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur, j'ai pas envie de re changer de cloud encore une fois...
merci d'avance


----------



## iostechno (5 Mai 2018)

Salutations! 

J’ai également un souci avec la photothèque iCloud. Je pense qu’il faudrait que tu tentes de redémarrer ton iPhone/iPod/Mac/PC afin de voir ce qu’il indique ensuite. 

Ça permet de réactualiser les photos et vidéos qui se chargent


----------

